
AWS Launches HTTP APIs for API Gateway - marvinpinto
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/announcing-http-apis-for-amazon-api-gateway/
======
rynop
You should really change the title as your selling the significance of this
short. A feature I (and many others) that have been hoping for is a DRASTIC
price drop in APIG. This IS it.

